# We're back :)



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey everyone,

It feels like it's been forever since I've been on here! (it's actually only been a couple months, but still!) I have to say there are SO many new members and new hedgies, the cuteness is overwhelming!  

Anyways we (Puff, Chloe, Oakley and myself) just wanted to apologize for our absence, although really it's my fault. The summer (University summer = may-sept) has not been kind to me to say the least and between an unexpected death in my life, a LOT of health issues, my mom losing her job, falling 2 months behind in my online school, and the bajillion anxiety attacks I've had because of all of it (I have something called anxiety disorder, I've actually had it for a couple years but due to everything that's been happening recently it kinda skyrocketed out of control). 

Anyways...back to my point... with all that's been going on in my life my poor little hedgiehogs have not been getting the love and attention they deserve    and I've decided that now that I have things a little more under control it's time to make it up to them...and start posting on here again! :mrgreen: 

Thankfully my hedgehogs must have some psychic abilities and decided that with all else I had to deal with they were going to be low maintenance healthy pets :lol: . For those of you who don't know, I was dealing with a lot of hedgie health issues before I stopped posting (they must get it from their mom :roll but I am pleased to say everyone has been doing fantastic. Puff and Chloe both weigh 550g now (they both lost a lot of weight when they were sick and Puff has gained back the 50g she lost and Chloe has gained back the 100g she lost - hurray!). My little boy Oakley (skinny skinny runner) has even decided to put on a few extra grams, which is very comforting as well, cause he always worried me being so skinny minny before.

Anyhow just wanted to say hi again and it feels great to be back


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Welcome back!  I'm very sorry to hear about all the stuff you've had going on recently...Hope things are going better now. :? Glad that your three little ones are doing much better now though! Lily and I send lots of hugs to all of you!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Oh dear, I am so sorry to hear about all the trouble and anxiety you've been through! So much for relaxing summer months I guess. I'm glad to hear that your hedgie family has been healthy and has come through for you. Pets can be so therapeutic when they know you need it.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to see you back here and that everything is starting to become undercontrol for you!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad you are back and that the Three Musketeers are doing good


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome back  Hope things improve for the better


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Welcome back! It's nice to hear from you again, and it's great to know that your hedgies are doing better.


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------

